# Help selecting first single speed



## DarthTheo (May 7, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I have searched and learned many things about single speed / fixed bikes, and appreciate the valuable information here. I am in need of some help trying to choose my next bike. I was recently out in So Cal and I saw single speed bikes everywhere. One guy let me ride his and it was delightful and simple. 

I would like to get a single speed because I have noticed that I rarely shifted on my road bikes on flat terrain, keeping the same cadence. I think I would prefer freewheeling since fixed would be a new world. I notice many models come with a flip flop hub that would give me the option to change? I have been without a car doing the grad school thing and have enjoyed the healthier opportunity. The bike would probably have a rear rack and panniers to commute to school and work. I often use the bus so it would be coming on and off a front bike bus rack as well.

Now I am a heavier guy, 5’ 9”, 290 lbs and dropping. Worse yet I have a short in seam, around 30”. I have the body layout of an alligator...kind of funny imagining that on a bicycle! 52cm frames feel best to me. I was in the process of getting back my old 199x Fuji Tiara but my friend I sold it to doesn’t want to part with it. I loved that bike and I realized I enjoyed the steel frame and possibly steel rims? I notice I can ride rather hard and the terrible roads here in Michigan do not help. I was looking at getting a Specialized Spectre entry level road bike that had aluminum frame & wheels, carbon fork with damping system since I previously had a similar Allez Comp that I was very happy with. My only fear is I am heavier now and I could see myself pancaking those rims with my riding and the roads I will have to ride on. At 759.00 I would hope to save some cash as well. For the most part my riding is rather flat, with the exception of a few killer hills that mostly can be avoided by alternative routes. That might make me a coward but it makes the ride easier.  For the few steep hills downtown I don’t mind walking the bike up if I have to...is that blasphemous? 

I have been checking out Craigslist to try to find another old steel road but I think it is rather late in the season here and most of the goodies have been snatched. So far I have been looking online and the two sites I keep seeing people being directed to is bikeshopwarehouse.com and bikesdirect.com. I have noticed some of the bikes have very similar parts...but I am trying to stick with Cr-Mo or steel. Many recommend Windsor and the Kilo, they look nice. Do most bikes these days have alloy (aluminum?) rims?

I am liking this Dawes with bullhorn handle bars but can’t find many reviews it, BD has it for 269 shipped:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/sst.htm

I like this Clockwork Orange as well, around 300 shipped:

http://bikeshopwarehouse.com/cgi-bin/BSW_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=77

Am I wise to stick with the Cr-Mo or would I be alright on other material?

I noticed this Gravity Swift2 is nice but the aluminum and carbon fiber fork may not work great for me...

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/swift2_track.htm

I think the above are a lot of bike for the price (from my limited knowledge of parts) but I know for serious gear this is entry level price point. I imagine I am saving something over just going to the local bike shop...I can imagine if I could order a Specialized Spectre in a similar fashion, I could get it for a lot less than the 759.

Any suggestions and advice appreciated. I imagine spending between 250-350 would leave some nice room for person mods, etc. as well. Willing to spend more if necessary, my budget is flexible.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Check this out...

Motobecane Cyclocross Singlespeed Bikes - Fantom Cross UNO Track | Singlespeed Cross bikes | Save up to 60% off new bikes

You can run wider tires on this bike. something to think about with your weight.....The frame is bullet proof....


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

As a fellow Michigan rider I'd suggest checking out a cyclocross frame, as suggested by Dave. Steel rims tend to give poor stopping power when wet. That makes them a nightmare for Michigan springs and falls. Wide tire clearance gives you the chance to run studded or spiked tires in the winter to deal with snow and black ice. Personally I'd be prone to go for a steel fork on the steel frame. To be honest a carbon fork on a commuter doesn't make much sense to me, but maybe that's just me. That said it's often easier to find more braze-ons for racks and fenders on pretty much anything _but_ carbon.


----------



## DarthTheo (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I hope to be able to get a snow/mtb with disc brakes and 4+ inch tires for weather related issues around here. My friend has a nice Alaskan snow bike and it is a blast to ride. I went ahead and ordered the Dawes for a simple road bike. I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Sammy Dub (May 10, 2012)

It took me ages to choose a fixie. I decided to get a Specialized Langster but then found a cheap and good condition Charge Plug on Craigslist - its got bull horn handles like the Dawes which i love


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Surly Steamroller is worth a look too. I have one... and find it extremely versatile. The Alex DA22 wheels seem pretty durable as well.

Steamroller | Bikes | Surly Bikes


----------



## PeteV (May 12, 2012)

I'm a bigger guy too, when I started riding I was around your weight and am 5'9 also. I was recommended a minimum 36 spoke wheel and running slightly wider tyres. That got me by and I never busted a spoke. A lot depends on the condition of the roads you ride on and the waty you treat the bike too. Jumping it off kerbs with your extra weight will put added stress on the wheels.


----------

